# South Dakota fishing



## buffalochips (Aug 4, 2003)

Guys,

We are finding our fish in suspended water, running 60ft in dept and trolling over stumps at about 35 foot. This takes some trial and error and a good GPS unit, but when you get on a line, you can catch some nice walleyes.

Buffalochips


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

When you say humps, are you running over a submerged forest? That's a heck of a depth difference!


----------



## buffalochips (Aug 4, 2003)

Miller,

I didn't say humps I said stumps, and yes this is a hell of a difference in depth. But you need to go where the fish are.

Buffalochips :2cents:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

errr, my bad. You're right, gotta wipe my eyes a bit.  :wink:


----------



## buffalochips (Aug 4, 2003)

Thats ok it must have been miller time, as far as that goes it time for me to get out of work.

Yesterday we picked up a 10.5 lbs walleye on lake francis case, we have been having good luck with stretch 20+ plugs in the orange and fire tiger colors, lots of nice fish and its been a blast.
:sniper:


----------



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

Where were you fishing at Francis Case. We go up around Whetestone Bay. Was up there the 9-10, only caught 2 15in. walleye, 2 smallies, and a perch. Overall it has been a slow year for us there. Over the forth of July we did limit out every day. In two weeks we are headed for North Dakota.


----------



## buffalochips (Aug 4, 2003)

ususally we fish between platte creek and snake creek, but once and a while we venture down south and we have had some good luck in that area as well.

We fished near joe day bay and caught several nice walleyes a couple of weeks ago. one was 27 1/2 inches and another at 25. all were released.

platte has been going really good lately :beer:


----------

